# Travel Destinations > Indian Sub-Continent >  I am scheduling to journey to Char Dham Yatra

## Indian

Hi,


I am scheduling to journey to *Char Dham Yatra* with my parents. Please tell me about the best time to visit Char Dham is. Also suggest me some useful information on Chardham yatra and things to remember during holy Char Dham Yatra.

----------


## BartonDenley

I would say Late Sept to Oct is the best time. Thawing snow and rains take a toll on the roads. They are open between May and Nov, some closing in early Nov. and some mid Nov.

----------


## sukamin123

It's amazing to be here with everyone; I've gained a lot of knowledge from what you've shared, and I'd like to express my gratitude; the information and expertise shared here has been quite beneficial to me. wheel spinner

----------


## pukaka

Thank you very much for these great cake recipes, I have learned a lot from your web blog atari breakout

----------

